# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Demokraci/Kapitalizem/Dituri/Kulture/Krishterim

## Erlebnisse

Duke marre shkas mbi idete progresiste te Comte, Hegel, Marx, Tocqueville, Spencer, Morgan, Newman e Tylor (duke permendur ketu disa nga studiuesit themelore te Teorise se zhvillimit), 

"ndryshimi eshte pjese e nje aspekti social, njesoj si cdo element perberes ose qe e rrethon vete aspektin nen fjale"...

-Per Comte, ky aspekt qendronte kryesisht ne diturine njerezore, edhe se ne punet e mevonshme i permblodhi duke futur ketu shoqerine civile ne kompleks; 
-per Hegel aspekti kishte te bente me lirine; 
-per Marx, faktoret e prodhimit ekonomik neper kohera; 
-per Tockqueville, demokracia perendimore; 
-per Spencer, cdo bashkesi e Institucioneve kryesore te shoqerise; 
-per Newman ishte krishterimi; 
-per Morgan identiteti ishte ideja e familjes, e pronesise, e qeverise civile; 
-dhe per Taylor ishte ne pergjithesi kultura e ne vecanti Fe-ja.

Gjigandet e shek te XIX ishin te idese qe: "Zhvillimi i shoqerise njerezore varet, pa diskutim, nga cilesite themelore qe ekzistojne brenda saj".

Marrim rastin e demokracise, sepse ketu nuk kemi kohe e vend per t'i diskutuar, nje me nje, te gjitha: 
Tocqueville mendonte, se e ardhmja e demokracise varej, drejt per drejt, nga natyra e brendshme e demokracise: Kundershtimi i pashmangshem ndermjet vlerave te barazise dhe te lirise apo tensioni i paeliminueshem ndermjet individualizmit dhe dominimit te mazhorances e keshtu e me rradhe... Duke pasur parasysh keto elemente strukturore, nuk duket sikur demokracia mund te trajtohet ne te njejtin nivel me te cilin Marx, trajtonte, pak a shume, kapitalizmin; apo Comte Diturine dhe kulturen njerezore? Ose, ne vezhgimin e tradites agostiniane, njesoj sic kishte bere krishterimi?

Me pak fjale: Ndryshimi ka nje drejtim, eshte i pashmangshem, eshte i vazhdueshem, i domosdoshem etj etj ne vazhdim.

**Ajo qe na intereson sot eshte nese ndryshimin duhet ta shikojme tek aspektet e vecanta te jetes sic eshte demokracia, kapitalizmi, Fe-ja, Njohuria, apo tek vete progresi? Perse kerkojme perhere e me shume perse, perse, perse... kur zgjidhja eshte perpara syve tane? Perse duam hapa gjigande, kur vete jeta na tregon qe ndryshimi vjen, por gradualisht dhe dale nga dale?

*Cfare mendoni per te ardhmen? Do kemi progres akoma apo do i japim nje stop, pasi gjithcka eshte arritur me kaq? Drejt cfare ere jemi duke shkuar e cfare vlere kane idete demokratike, etnike, kulturore, fetare e me rradhe?*




_Ide, duke u bazuar ne librin e Robert A. Nisbet: Storia e cambiamento sociale, 1977_

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Era,
Po vazhdoje kete teme te keqen !
Nese ke ne dor Tokvilin kenaqu dhe na sill edhe neve dicka te perkthyer mire, nga ai dhe autoret tjere ...
Kane dhene zgjidhje njerzit e menqur edhe per keto ceshtjet e sotshme, qe ne pamje te pare duken te pazgjidheshme.
Era shendet !

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Era,
> Po vazhdoje kete teme te keqen !
> Nese ke ne dor Tokvilin kenaqu dhe na sill edhe neve dicka te perkthyer mire, nga ai dhe autoret tjere ...
> Kane dhene zgjidhje njerzit e menqur edhe per keto ceshtjet e sotshme, qe ne pamje te pare duken te pazgjidheshme.
> Era shendet !


Ato i mora si shembuj, sepse jane te gjithe autore qe jane pro progresit e zhvillimit... Sikurse edhe temat qe trajtojne.

Idea ime ishte qe nuk ka demokraci, kapitalizem, dituri, kulture e krishterim... Por ka ndryshim per shoqerine i cili fillon qe me "njeriun e pare qe zuri nje cope toke e tha _Kjo eshte e imja_ e vazhdon deri ne ditet e sotme qe perballemi me tema kulturore e fetare e me idealizma mbi demokracine perendimore/boterore".

Te gjitha ato pra, duam apo nuk duam ne, ne nje fare menyre do arrijne, sepse vete jeta ka levizje e prandaj perderisa nuk ikim mbrapsht por hecim perhere perpara (edhe se jo perhere drejt), edhe demokracite/fete/... marrin forma te ndryshme, por qe perfundojne ne zhvillim.

----------


## iktuus

_Eshten je nder temat me te bukura qe ke bere ti.Se them per kritik por per vlersim.  une e di rrjedhjen e temes do perfundoj me 10-15 pergjigje  nder te cilat 9 do ti besh ti.
Eshte e thell si teme dhe ka nje permbajtje te gjere filozofike dhe domethense.Fakti eshte ky tema te tilla nuk kane sukses se nuk jane fetare. Nejse fola per sa i perket suksesit dhe mos me kritiko pse nuk u nisa duke iu pergjigjur temes por duke analizuar ate.........
Rruga qe do marri zhvillimi i botes per opinionin tim celesi ngelet tek interesi i fort material. per sa i perket botes shpirterore feja nuk do ekzistoj me shume se 100 vjet sepse eshte nje teori qe na ka lodhur shume. Edhe pse vatikani ka investuar dhe trilluar shume por prap do hidhet posht si ide.
Asnje nuk mund te jet racional ose objektiv per ate cka do ndodhi sepse ne te ardhme  nuk do ta dim kurr cka do ken ne mendje njerzit qe do ken ne dore boten. Lufta i intereson te medhenje dhe paqja te vegjelve. Zanafilla e zhvillimit lind aty ku mund te ket arsye per te zhvilluar ose kur feta e interesit eshte e madhe.Mendimi im personal ky qe globalizimi eshte nje deshtim per boten sepse mirqenia e te gjithve nuk eshte interesi i perbashket. 
Njerzit e medhenj kane shkruar shume dhe kan dhene me te vertet teori mbreslense ata kane percaktuar vitet qe kane jetuar dhe kane perfytyruar te ardhmen ne baze te asaj qe dinin dhe posedonin. Vazhdimesia mund te kete rrjedha te ndryshme  p.sh (Lumi i mbushur plot duhet te derdhet ne det  por ekziston mundesi qe ai mund te dal nga shtrati  por mund te me thoj dikush se ne cpik dhe ne ckoh mund te dali nga ky shtrat, kjo varet nga vazhdimesia e shiut ) keshtu eshte edhe zhvillimi i botes. "interesi eshte pika kyce" Sa per teorit e njerzve te medhenj duhet ti falenderojm ata sepse na kan krijuar nje portret per gjerat na kane vene ne dijeni se si duhet te funksionojn por jo si do funksionojn........_

----------


## Aikido

Në radh të parë duhet që t'i jepet definicioni: Demokracis, Kapitalizmit, Dituris, Kulturës dhe Krishtërimit. Unë do mundohem ti jap deri diku disa informacione, për të pasur mundësi më pas të diskutojm për temën, nëse nuk e dim se për çfarë po flasim dhe çfarë jan ato që po themi nuk besoj se do ketë ndonjë ndikim tek pjesëmarrësit në forum.

[*Demokraci*]

Regjim a sistem politik, ku pushteti ushtrohet nga populli drejtpërdrejt ose nëpërmjet organeve të zgjedhura, ku shtetasit gëzojnë liri e të drejta të barabarta; shtet ose vend që ka këtë regjim a këtë organizim politik. Demokraci socialiste tipi më i lartë i demokracisë, formë e diktaturës së proletariatit, ku pushtetin e ka në dorë populli punonjës me klasën punëtore në krye dhe udhëheq partia e saj, ku masat e gjera punonjëse marrin pjesë drejtpërdrejt në qeverisjen e vendit, në drejtimin e ekonomisë, në hartimin e diskutimin e planeve ekonomike e të ligjeve, kontrollojnë veprimtarinë e organeve të pushtetit etj. Demokracia proletare. Demokraci popullore formë e diktaturës së proletariatit në periudhën e kalimit nga kapitalizmi në socializëm, demokraci e masave të gjera të popullit. Demokraci borgjeze formë e diktaturës së borgjezisë, ku të drejtat e liritë e shpallura kanë karakter formal dhe nuk garantohen e nuk vihen në jetë për masat e gjera të popullit. Mënyrë drejtimi a organizimi në jetën e një kolektivi, të një partie etj., që siguron pjesëmarrjen aktive dhe ndikimin vendimtar të të gjithë anëtarëve në veprimtarinë shoqërore e në ecurinë e punëve; e drejta dhe mundësia që u jepen anëtarëve të një kolektivi a tërë popullit për të thënë fjalën lirisht për të gjitha çështjet politike, shoqërore etj. 

[*Kapitalizëm*]

Sistem ekonomiko-shoqëror, në të cilin mjetet e prodhimit janë pronë private e klasës së kapitalistëve, që shfrytëzojnë egërsisht punëtorët me mëditje dhe pasurohen duke përvetësuar mbivlerën; formacioni i fundit ekonomiko-shoqëror me klasa antagoniste, që zëvendësohet nga rendi socialist nëpërmjet revolucionit dhe diktaturës së proletariatit. Kontradiktat në kapitalizëm. Lufta kundër kapitalizmit. Kapitalizëm monopolist faza më e lartë dhe e fundit e kapitalizmit, që karakterizohet nga sundimi i monopoleve, imperializmi.

[*Dituri*]

Tërësia e njohurive të fituara me studime e në praktikë; tërësia e njohurive që kemi në një fushë a për diçka, shkalla e njohjes së diçkaje; dije. Dituri shkencore (_teorike_). 

[*Kulturë*]

Tërësia e arritjeve të një populli dhe të gjithë njerëzit, në fushën e prodhimit dhe në zhvillimin shoqëroi e mendor; shkalla e këtyre arritjeve dhe e këtij zhvillimi në një etapë të caktuar; fusha e zhvillimit shoqëror që përfshin krijimtarinë e gjithanshme në gjuhë, në art, në letërsi, në shkencë dhe në tërë jetën shpirtërore. Kultura kombëtare. Kultura shqiptare. Kultura popullore. Kultura e lashtë (_mesjetare_). Kultura e re socialiste. Thesari i kulturës botërore. Zhvillimi i ekonomisë dhe i kulturës. ërësia e njohurive dhe e shprehive të sjelljes a të edukatës që përvetësuar a e përvetëson një njeri në shkollë ose në jetë; zhvillimi i veprimtarisë kulturore e artistike.

[*Krishtërim*]

Fe që lindi në shek. I të erës së re dhe që ka për bazë kultin e figurës mitike të Krishtit. Lindja (_përhapja_) e krishterimit.


Tani mund të diskutojm rreth togfjalëshit (_Demokraci, Kapitalizëm, Dituri, Kulturë, Krishtërim_). Nëse duam të jemi sa më pran atyre që ka thën, (_Comte, Hegel, Marx, Tockqueville, Spencer, Newman, Morgan dhe Taylor_) duhet të dim atë togfjalësh përpara se të japim përgjigje.

----------


## iktuus

[QUOTE=Aikido;2429804]Në radh të parë duhet që t'i jepet definicioni: Demokracis, Kapitalizmit, Dituris, Kulturës dhe Krishtërimit. Unë do mundohem ti jap deri diku disa informacione, për të pasur mundësi më pas të diskutojm për temën, nëse nuk e dim se për çfarë po flasim dhe çfarë jan ato që po themi nuk besoj se do ketë ndonjë ndikim tek pjesëmarrësit në forum.

[*Demokraci*]

Regjim a sistem politik, ku pushteti ushtrohet nga populli drejtpërdrejt ose nëpërmjet organeve të zgjedhura, ku shtetasit gëzojnë liri e të drejta të barabarta; shtet ose vend që ka këtë regjim a këtë organizim politik. Demokraci socialiste tipi më i lartë i demokracisë, formë e diktaturës së proletariatit, ku pushtetin e ka në dorë populli punonjës me klasën punëtore në krye dhe udhëheq partia e saj, ku masat e gjera punonjëse marrin pjesë drejtpërdrejt në qeverisjen e vendit, në drejtimin e ekonomisë, në hartimin e diskutimin e planeve ekonomike e të ligjeve, kontrollojnë veprimtarinë e organeve të pushtetit etj. Demokracia proletare. Demokraci popullore formë e diktaturës së proletariatit në periudhën e kalimit nga kapitalizmi në socializëm, demokraci e masave të gjera të popullit. Demokraci borgjeze formë e diktaturës së borgjezisë, ku të drejtat e liritë e shpallura kanë karakter formal dhe nuk garantohen e nuk vihen në jetë për masat e gjera të popullit. Mënyrë drejtimi a organizimi në jetën e një kolektivi, të një partie etj., që siguron pjesëmarrjen aktive dhe ndikimin vendimtar të të gjithë anëtarëve në veprimtarinë shoqërore e në ecurinë e punëve; e drejta dhe mundësia që u jepen anëtarëve të një kolektivi a tërë popullit për të thënë fjalën lirisht për të gjitha çështjet politike, shoqërore etj. 

[*Kapitalizëm*]

Sistem ekonomiko-shoqëror, në të cilin mjetet e prodhimit janë pronë private e klasës së kapitalistëve, që shfrytëzojnë egërsisht punëtorët me mëditje dhe pasurohen duke përvetësuar mbivlerën; formacioni i fundit ekonomiko-shoqëror me klasa antagoniste, që zëvendësohet nga rendi socialist nëpërmjet revolucionit dhe diktaturës së proletariatit. Kontradiktat në kapitalizëm. Lufta kundër kapitalizmit. Kapitalizëm monopolist faza më e lartë dhe e fundit e kapitalizmit, që karakterizohet nga sundimi i monopoleve, imperializmi.

[*Dituri*]

Tërësia e njohurive të fituara me studime e në praktikë; tërësia e njohurive që kemi në një fushë a për diçka, shkalla e njohjes së diçkaje; dije. Dituri shkencore (_teorike_). 

[*Kulturë*]

Tërësia e arritjeve të një populli dhe të gjithë njerëzit, në fushën e prodhimit dhe në zhvillimin shoqëroi e mendor; shkalla e këtyre arritjeve dhe e këtij zhvillimi në një etapë të caktuar; fusha e zhvillimit shoqëror që përfshin krijimtarinë e gjithanshme në gjuhë, në art, në letërsi, në shkencë dhe në tërë jetën shpirtërore. Kultura kombëtare. Kultura shqiptare. Kultura popullore. Kultura e lashtë (_mesjetare_). Kultura e re socialiste. Thesari i kulturës botërore. Zhvillimi i ekonomisë dhe i kulturës. ërësia e njohurive dhe e shprehive të sjelljes a të edukatës që përvetësuar a e përvetëson një njeri në shkollë ose në jetë; zhvillimi i veprimtarisë kulturore e artistike.

[*Krishtërim*]

Fe që lindi në shek. I të erës së re dhe që ka për bazë kultin e figurës mitike të Krishtit. Lindja (_përhapja_) e krishterimit.


Tani mund të diskutojm rreth togfjalëshit (_Demokraci, Kapitalizëm, Dituri, Kulturë, Krishtërim_). Nëse duam të jemi sa më pran atyre që ka thën, (_Comte, Hegel, Marx, Tockqueville, Spencer, Newman, Morgan dhe Taylor_) duhet të dim atë togfjalësh përpara se të japim përgjigje.[/QUO
O shoku keto qe thu ti na i ka shpjegu [era] ti jep cfare mendimi ke  jo te na shpjegosh ne detaj temen. Temen e dim bukur qart dhe paster ashtu sic thot [era] fjalet e saj keto..
Tema nuk ka nevoj per plotesim sepse mjafton te hysh ne wikipedia dhe lexon shume per cdo gje  iden tende re si  antar i ketij forumi ate nuk pash une iden tende.
Feja ka lindur 12 shekuj  para krishtit me shoku

----------


## Kavir

Eshte bere mode kjo "kultura kristiane euro-atlantike" e te tjera si keto.
Kur permendet "kultura e krishtere", mbrojtesit e saj menjehere te permendin nje vargan piktoresh, skulptoresh, shkrimtaresh, filozofesh etj si keto.
Ne fakt "harrohet" qe shume nga keta artiste jo gjithmone paten marredhenie kaq "vellazerore" me Vatikanin. Kurse ajo qe perpiqet te shmanget eshte Inkuizicioni.
Por edhe Inkuizicioni ishte "trim i mire me shoke shume". Sepse jezuitet benin inkuizcionin, kurse protestantet ishin edhe me fanatike akoma. Nuk mjaftoheshin me djegje kundershtaresh por edhe me gjueti shtrigash.

Pra sic eshte thene me kohe, nuk eshte as katolicizmi (s`po flasim per ortodoksine se eshte teme tjeter) dhe aq me pak protestantizmi ai qe solli zhvillimin intelektual dhe shkencor te Europes. Ishte triumfi i Laicizmit mbi luftrat fetare. Ishte Triumfi i Logjikes mbi Fanatizmin Fetar.

Dhe nuk eshte aspak e vertete qe "ishin kohera te tjera ato". Fanatizmi fetar nuk eshte ekskluzivitet islamik. Nuk jane me pak protestantet (sidomos ata amerikane), per te mos thene me keq. Indoktrinimi ekstrem i protestanteve por edhe katolikeve amerikane eshte legjendar per kedo qe njeh sado pak historine.

Prandaj barazimi 
Demokraci (e lindur ne Paganizem)=Dituri (me ardhjen e krishterimit kemi humbur pafundesi te njohurive te lashta) = Kapitalizem (qe parimisht eshte kunder parimeve te krishtera) = Krishterim 
eshte thjeshte parrulla propagandistike e radhes qe mund te mbijetoje vetem si dogme, sepse, sic do dogme tjeter, nuk mund t`i beje balle as logjikes me ordinere.


Per mendimin tim te diskutosh per "vlera fetare" eshte shume e demshme sot per sot. Sepse sot problemi i Europes eshte qe demokracia, liria, barazia e ku di une se cfare jane bere te barazvlefshme me dogmat fetare. Dmth opium per masat. 
Demokracia perendimore aq e reklamuar dhe aq e adhuruar na doli "virgjereshe me barre". Pra problemi real i Europes eshte ballafaqimi me vetveten dhe krahasimi i vlerave e propaganduara (virtuale) me vlerat reale. 
Dhe diskutimi i ceshtjeve fetare e pengon kete ballafaqim sepse vemendja spostohet tek vleresimi i propagandave fetare. Dhe ky eshte te kthehesh shekuj mbrapa. Propaganda fetare e ka marre pergjigjen me kohe. Rruga me duhur eshte t`i jepet pergjigje propagandes se demokracise-fasade, dhe jo te rikthehemi prape tek ato ide qe jane provuar si te deshtuara dhe shume te demshme.

----------


## darwin

> Duke marre shkas mbi idete progresiste te Comte, Hegel, Marx, Tocqueville, Spencer, Morgan, Newman e Tylor (duke permendur ketu disa nga studiuesit themelore te Teorise se zhvillimit), 
> 
> "ndryshimi eshte pjese e nje aspekti social, njesoj si cdo element perberes ose qe e rrethon vete aspektin nen fjale"...
> 
> -Per Comte, ky aspekt qendronte kryesisht ne diturine njerezore, edhe se ne punet e mevonshme i permblodhi duke futur ketu shoqerine civile ne kompleks; 
> -per Hegel aspekti kishte te bente me lirine; 
> -per Marx, faktoret e prodhimit ekonomik neper kohera; 
> -per Tockqueville, demokracia perendimore; 
> -per Spencer, cdo bashkesi e Institucioneve kryesore te shoqerise; 
> ...



Duhet të qërosh urgjentisht emrin *Marx* (pa u munduar ta zëvendësosh me Engels!), nga emrat dhe idetë e tyre progresiste që je munduar të shtjellosh. Nëse do këmbëngulësh, atëherë duhet të jesh përkrahëse e idesë mbi shfarosjen masive të grupeve të caktuar (të cilat sipas atij hebreu, identifikohen nga klasa shoqërore ku bëjnë pjesë). Ia vlen temë tjetër mbi atë rast.

----------


## chino

Darwin, meqe e ceke, te lutem nje shpjegim ne pika te shkurtera te "idesë mbi shfarosjen masive të grupeve të caktuar" (Marx). Nuk kam degjuar ndonjehere mbi kete ide. Besoj do te ishte ne dobi te tere temes. 


*

----------


## Aikido

> Darwin, meqe e ceke, te lutem nje shpjegim ne pika te shkurtera te "idesë mbi shfarosjen masive të grupeve të caktuar" (Marx). Nuk kam degjuar ndonjehere mbi kete ide. Besoj do te ishte ne dobi te tere temes. 
> 
> 
> *


Chino lexo - "Marxist thought" nga Tom Bottomore. Dhe ke disa faqe se ku shprehet Marx duke treguar përkrahjen e idesë mbi shfarosjen masive të grupeve të caktuar.

Po te jap një faqe nga libri:



Për temën do të thoja disa gjëra duke e lidhur me vendin tonë së tepërmi. Sot është shekulli i XXI, ne jetojmë në një botë të mbushur me shqetësime, por edhe me premtimin më të madh për të ardhmen. Është një botë e përfshirë nga ndryshimi, e kërcënuar nga mundësia tmerruese e luftës atomike dhe nga sulmi shkatërrues i teknologjisë moderne mbi mjedisin natyror. Megjithatë, ne kemi mundësi për të kontrolluar jetën tonë, gjë e cila do te kishte qenë e pa imagjinueshme për brezat e mëparshëm. 

E, në këtë progres e regres të të jetuari dhe të perceptuari individi do fuqi sikur do të jetë përjetësisht dhe jo sikur është i përkohshëm në këtë jetë. Periudhat e zhvillimit dhe integrimit të kombeve duke kaluar shumë sisteme kanë ndalur tashmë dhe janë fokusuar tek demokracia si e vetmia rrugë e cila do tiu siguroj shteteve në përgjithësi dhe njerëzimit në veçanti, prosperitet dhe qetësin e shumë dëshiruar. 

Në këtë kontekst, prirja për demokracinë është karakteristikë universale e pothuajse të gjithë shoqërive moderne, pasi idealet e demokracisë premtojnë shpëtim nga pushteti arbitrar. Megjithatë, faktor themelor është edhe karakteri integrues i shteteve në krahasim me qytetërimet tradicionale. Por demokracia në thelb është me afër temperamentit të qenies njerëzore. Ajo lejon brenda saj grupe dhe fraksione me interesa konkurruese duke i ardhur sa me afër shprehjes së egos që ka njeriu. 

Në politikën globale, momentalisht është e padiskutueshme tendenca e zhvillimit të shoqërisë demokratike, e cila pa diskutim shkon drejt integrimit, që edhe pse dalëngadalë, por e sigurt është duke i mbizotëruar kornizave të zhvillimeve dinamike politike në botë me qëllim të margjinalizimit sa me të mundshëm të formave tradicionale të organizimit dhe të menaxhimit të jetës së qytetarëve që i dalin asaj si pengesa serioze. 

Do theksuar parimisht që vlerat *klasike*, siç janë ato që kanë të bëjnë me: interesin kombëtar, integritetin territorial, e pastaj me sovranitetin kombëtar e sidomos së fundi me sistemin e sigurisë kolektive, në botën perëndimore nuk e gëzojnë më shkëlqimin apo rëndësinë që e kishin përpara. Shume vende që deri dje kufirin e perceptonin si barrierë mekanike të imponuar nga regjimi dhe lirinë e mishëronin rëndom në mitin modern të arratisjes, tani detyrohen tia pranojnë vetes, se zhvendosja fizike nëpër kontinent nuk i dobëson këto barriera. 

Kështu që edhe vendet te cilat janë në proces zhvillimi dhe integrimi duhet të përqasin këto vlera që po krijon bota e përparuar. ''*Nuk mund të këtë patriotizëm, pa liri, liri pa virtyt, virtyt pa qytetar; krijoni qytetarin dhe keni çdo gjë që ju nevojitet; pa ata, ju keni asgjë, përveç skllevër, që nga sundimtari e deri poshtë*''

----------


## chino

> Chino lexo - "Marxist thought" nga Tom Bottomore. Dhe ke disa faqe se ku shprehet Marx duke treguar përkrahjen e idesë mbi shfarosjen masive të grupeve të caktuar.
> 
> Po te jap një faqe nga libri:


Faleminderit.
Me sa pashe ne kete faqe trajtohet qendrimi i Marx ne lidhje me hebrejet si dhe botekuptimi ("atituda") e tij mbi drejtesine. 

Perndryshe respekte per mendimet tua ne vijim. Dukesh te jesh i njohur mire ne keto ujera.  :buzeqeshje:  
Mire u shkrofshim.


*

----------


## darwin

> Darwin, meqe e ceke, te lutem nje shpjegim ne pika te shkurtera te "idesë mbi shfarosjen masive të grupeve të caktuar" (Marx). Nuk kam degjuar ndonjehere mbi kete ide. Besoj do te ishte ne dobi te tere temes.


Mund të duket shokuese për shumicën e njerëzve, por idetë e para mbi shfarosjen masive të grupeve të caktuara të shoqërisë kanë qarkulluar fillimisht vetëm (ekskluzivisht) midis socialistëve europianë, dhe këto ide mizore mbi nevojat për gjenocid, kanë qenë ide të botuara publikisht.

'Ndërkombtarisht', Marksi ka thënien e parë të këtij lloji, shkruar në anglisht për _People's Paper_, në prill të vitit 1853, tekstualisht: "Klasat dhe racat, të cilat janë shumë të dobëta për të përballuar kushtet e reja të jetës, duhet të hiqen mënjanë (must give way). *Ato duhet të zhduken në holokaustin revolucionar*".

Miku i tij, hebreu tjetër Engels, akoma më parë, në janar 1949 në gazetën e Marksit, _Neue Rheinische Zeitung_ (gazetë lokale), shkruan se kur lufta fitimtare e klasave punonjëse (revolucioni aq i ëndërruar nga to) të përfundonte me fitoren e proletariatit, për anëtarët e shoqërive primitive europiane (të emëruara pa problem nga Engels - skocezët, baskët, bretonët, serbët, etj) duke qenë se ishin dy stade zhvillimi mbrapa (sepse nuk ishin akoma shoqëri kapitaliste) do e kishin të pamundur të inkuadroheshin në shoqërinë e re të proletarëve, dhe fatkeqësisht për këtë arsye duhet të eleminoheshin. 


Këto ishin për fillimet e këtyre ideve.. si praktikë, rekordin e mban ish-Bashkimi Sovjetik, aty ku ndodhën gjenocid*et* e para të mirë-organizuara nga shteti KUNDËR QYTETARËVE të vet. Si mendon, nga i gjeti Lenini idetë për zhdukjen masive të klasave të caktuara? Sigurisht, dyshja çifute para tij nuk i tregoi që një nga armët më efikase ishte uria (këtë Lenini e zbuloi vetë nëpërmjet "gjenialitetin" e tij në këtë fushë), por për terrorin e kuq, ka pak dyshime mbi "meritat" e tyre të padiskutueshme në mbrujtjen e Leninit.



shpresoj se tu përgjigja.








 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Në lidhje me demokracinë, unë e kam shkruar dhe më parë dhe e mendoj akoma - Demokracia është një sistem politik që globalisht prodhon politikanë të korruptuar.


Kurse për krishtërimin, nuk ia vlen të thuash asnjë fjalë.. është kalbëzim shoqëror. Nuk i shoh kurrfarë vlere morale të vlefshme për shoqërinë.





..

----------


## D@mian

> Eshte bere mode kjo "kultura kristiane euro-atlantike" e te tjera si keto.
> Kur permendet "kultura e krishtere", mbrojtesit e saj menjehere te permendin nje vargan piktoresh, skulptoresh, shkrimtaresh, filozofesh etj si keto.
> Ne fakt "harrohet" qe shume nga keta artiste jo gjithmone paten marredhenie kaq "vellazerore" me Vatikanin.



Sepse termi i referohet identitetit kulturoro-historik, jo berthames teologjike/dogmatike.




> -Per Comte, ky aspekt qendronte kryesisht ne diturine njerezore, edhe se ne punet e mevonshme i permblodhi duke futur ketu shoqerine civile ne kompleks; 
> -per Hegel aspekti kishte te bente me lirine; 
> -per Marx, faktoret e prodhimit ekonomik neper kohera; 
> -per Tockqueville, demokracia perendimore; 
> -per Spencer, cdo bashkesi e Institucioneve kryesore te shoqerise; 
> -per Newman ishte krishterimi; 
> -per Morgan identiteti ishte ideja e familjes, e pronesise, e qeverise civile; 
> -dhe per Taylor ishte ne pergjithesi kultura e ne vecanti Fe-ja.


Nje shtese listes:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Weber

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Protestant_Ethic_and_the_Spirit_of_Capitalism

----------


## Kavir

> Sepse termi i referohet identitetit kulturoro-historik, jo berthames teologjike/dogmatike.
> 
> 
> 
> Nje shtese listes:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Weber
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Protestant_Ethic_and_the_Spirit_of_Capitalism


Po na ndan mentalitetin (dogmat) nga identiteti kulturoro-historik?
E pamundur te behet per mendimin tim.

Identiteti Europian ka lindur nga Paganizmi, u varros nga Krishterimi, u Zhvarros nga Rilindja, per pak u RiVarros nga Inkuizicioni, u Ringjall nga Iluminizmi dhe u Formesua nga Kapitalizmi (vende-vende e prekur nga Simptoma Komunizmi). Kjo eshte me dy rreshta historia e Europes.

Krishterimi eshte pjese e Historise se Europes por kurrsesi "berthame" e Identitetit Europian. Krishterimi (si sistem) eshte Semundja me e keqe qe ka zene ndonjehere Europen. 
Megjithate Europa tashme eshte imune ndaj Krishterimit....po kam frike jo kaq imune ndaj Islamit.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Darwin: Nuk vej ne dyshim pregatitjen tende, edhe se largohesh shume nga cfare trajton tema. Nuk jam pergjigjur me perpara per vete faktin qe s'kam marre asnje pergjigje tuajen, asnje kritike, pervecse kapjes se aspekteve te vecanta qe mund te kene prekur autoret e me rradhe... Ku shkoi progresi? Kur je kunder sistemeve, Marxit... jep mendimin tend se cfare, sipas teje, jep zhvillim; cfare na ben te jemi me mire se dje e pse nga e nesermja presim me teper nga ckemi pare e c'jemi? [Ky eshte thelbi: progres nepermjet shoqerise e jetes].

Aikido: Me fjale nuk ta ha qeni shkopin, por ne shkrimet e tuja ka nje problem te vetem, qe shkruan perhere traktat; Jane shkrime me rendesi pa diskutim, por lexuesi e ne kete rast bashkebiseduesi lodhet, perderisa mundohet te hyje ne kuptimin e asaj qe ti shkruan, por ti s'ia lejon se s'mbaron me shpjegime te kornizes, pa ngjyrosur vizatimin qe eshte gjera kryesore. Nuk ka rendesi as pershkrimi e as cfare nxjerrim nga historia (keto jane korniza qe plotesojne pikturen), na intereson cfare mund te japim, sikurse me anen e dy fjaleve, por ama qe dalin nga vete ne.

_P. S. lexoni me vemendje temen e pergjigjuni per cfare kerkon: dakort jam te plotesohet duke u argumentuar me autore te tjere, por jo te preken aspektet e vecanta te marre si shembuj duke dale jashte teme e duke nxjerre bukurite se cfare dime e cfare na pelqen. Ndonjehere eshte me mire te mos pergjigjemi, se sa te shkruajme pa hesap, duke mos thene asgje._

----------


## Hyllien

Progesivismi është një Komunizëm dhe diktaturë e maskuar nën fjalën progres. Në fakt progresistët janë regresistë dhe komunistë anti-progres si njerëz. Fjala e tyre denominon mënyrën se si do ja arrijnë që ta mposhtin kapitalizmin në Amerikë dhe të vendosen në krye. Sigurisht në një popull që ka mbi 300 vjet që vlerëson lirinë e individit dhe jo të kolektivit sic është Amerika nuk mund të ketë përmbytje me revolucion sic mendonte Marksi që do ndodhte në Angli psh një tjetër shtet që asokohe qe quasi-kapitalist. Kjo do bëhet me hapa, me programe ekonomike dhe ndërtimin e Bankës Qëndrore e cila e lehtëson këtë trend. New Deali i Rooseveltit qe hapi i parë gjigant drejt shtetit social, dhe plani i sotshëm i Obamës po synon që ta shkatërroj një herë e përgjithmonë shpirtin e pavarur të njeriut, duke krijuar shtetin diktaturë si në Europe e gjetkë i cili vec ai mund të jetë përgjegjës për cdo gjë në jetën tënde. Këto janë trende sociale shumë të frikshme që do e fusin botën në një epokë të re errësire mesjetare të stërzgjatur. Vete alineimi i Obamës me botën Islamike e cila i përshtatet shumë ideologjive Marksiste tregon fare qartë trendin ku po shkon Amerika, pra anti-zhvllim. Dhe nëse Amerika merr rrugën e Europës apo shteteve diktaturë në Azi, përgatituni për një epokë të gjatë e të errët për individin.


*Community, Identity, Stability* - vizioni i Huxleyt po realizohet më shpejt se ai vet e mendonte - un do shtoja dhe *de-personalizim*, *dembelizëm-rrumpallë*_(trend në rritje ky, shih grekët dhe italianët si protestojnë se mbaroi rrumpalla)_ dhe *skuthllik* si derivate të këtyre doktrinave perverse që po i serviren sot rinisë. Të vjen shumë keq që në Tiranë kjo "sub-culture" po përhapet jashtmase dhe ka një nostalgji të dëmshmë për sisteme barazie që kurrë nuk mund të funskionojnë. Eshtë e pakonceptueshme që Hollandezi i cili punon deri në moshën 70 vjecare të paguaj "bail-out" për buzuqet Greke që dalin në pension në moshën 50 vjec.

----------

